

Ask HN: Where did you find your best "coder-for-hire"/consultant? - msencenb

So school has officially started and I have significantly less time than I expected to work on my startup.<p>I need a small Obj-C code snippet that checks whether an app is cracked, then sends some post data to a url depending on whether the app is cracked or not. All in all a very small project for someone that knows what they are doing.<p>So... my question to HN is where did you find your best consultants? Rentacoder, Elance, Odesk, or something else entirely?
======
javery
None of those. Personal recommendations will always deliver above any
automated solutions.

Start with anyone you know who knows Obj-C, if you are posting this you
probably don't know anyone that fits though.

So the next step is to talk to anyone else in a similar business to yours and
see if they have someone they have used and would recommend.

The last step, post to places like HN asking for recommendations - if someone
is willing to publicly endorse someone chances are they really believe in
them.

------
amccloud
Checkout <http://www.drobnik.com/touch/anticrack/>

~~~
msencenb
Noticed that this got down voted... do people have good/bad experiences with
this?

~~~
eof
Does not appear to be relevant to the OP.

~~~
amccloud
You'd be right. It does not _appear_ to be relevant. Though, since the op is
looking for someone to write an obj-c lib for detection cracked apps my link
is relevant.

~~~
Luyt
May I suggest a relevant narrative under the screencast, instead of that
horrible music?

------
jdrock
I found our best contractors on HN itself.

Posted an "80legs is hiring" and got a handful of quality applicants that were
available on an as-needed basis at good rates, given the quality of their
work.

~~~
mikeryan
Unfortunately, I believe that option is only available to YC teams?

~~~
Zev
There's nothing to stop you from submitting a story titled "$foo is hiring
$language/framework developer!" with a description of the job or linking to
the post.

And FWIW, Flurry's analytics library has an option to check for if the app is
cracked or not. I haven't used it, but it is there. Its just a matter of
turning it on, if you're already using them for analytics.

------
eitally
I wanted someone local so I used Craiglist and found a great programmer within
10min of my house.

------
madhancr
I do iPhone dev, contact me madhancr at hotmail

------
raerae7133
oDesk - easy to screen and pay people.

